# My Biggest of the Year



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 10, 2008)

I know that's not saying too much considering I have caught 3 bass this year before today, but I hooked up with a big bass and caught a decent one and a small one. I fished around our pond with an X-Rap without results so I decided to try Esquired's worms again. I set my rod down after working the worm (Texas rigged) a few feet and started to reposition the boat because of the wind. I felt a tap and let my line tighten up on its own. I set the hook and my rod immediately doubled over. The bass took a little drag and I saw how big it was when I got it up to the boat. It had to have been pushing at least 5 or 6 pounds. It shook its head a few times and shot back straight down and the hook just popped out. I was using a 2/0 Hookerz hook. Later, I caught a 2lb 11oz bass on a No. 5 Mepps Aglia. It looked like it was already fattening up with eggs. On the way back in, I caught a little bass on an X-Rap. The wind made fishing really tough. The boat got blown around a lot and I just about had to lean over to be able to walk.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

God job man! Is that second fish a Bass? It looks odd.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 10, 2008)

Way to go man! Nice catch!


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

it does look odd


----------



## SMDave (Feb 10, 2008)

That's what I was going to say. It looks like a Walleye/Bass breed or Perch/Bass breed (if there is such a thing). Oh well, nice bass!


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on the big guns. That second picture looks like a small walleye. Is that a bass?


----------



## SMDave (Feb 10, 2008)

I doubt it is a walleye... no mottled fins. Also the second dorsal/anal fin are a little rounder than a walleye's.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 10, 2008)

It is the shape of an "eye but I think it is a skinny bass and the camera angle makes it look funny. Look at the tail compared to the head, aspect of the photo is off


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 10, 2008)

Yea it's just a skinny bass with its tail up. It was taken with my cell phone, so that might explain something, too. No Walleye this far south and no perch in this pond.


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

it looked a bit like a small bluefish but i knew it wasent that


----------



## mtnman (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice job dude. That one fish is funky looking in the picture. I see in alot of your post you use those X-Raps quite a bit. I never really use them but seeing all the fish you catch on them I think im sold on them. I guess thats even more money I have to spend. Keep up the good work!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea, those X-Raps are my new confidence bait. I was looking for a baby bass Husky Jerk the other day and couldn't find any, so I bought another X-Rap. :roll:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 11, 2008)

nice fish second one looks like a shoal.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Yea, those X-Raps are my new confidence bait. I was looking for a baby bass Husky Jerk the other day and couldn't find any, so I bought another X-Rap. :roll:



Don't you hate when that happens.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2008)

NIce catch!


----------

